# clear lights for nissan nx



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

hey guys i need help finding clear tail lights and clear front indicators for a 91 nissan NX i live in australia and iv been looking everywhere here and cant find them so im gonna try to get them from over seas.... if i cant find them is it possible to make your standard lights to go clear?

thanks




check out http://www.low-riderz.cjb.net for australia's hottest cars!!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

sicknx said:


> *hey guys i need help finding clear tail lights and clear front indicators for a 91 nissan NX i live in australia and iv been looking everywhere here and cant find them so im gonna try to get them from over seas.... if i cant find them is it possible to make your standard lights to go clear?
> 
> thanks*


*

OK, you will not find clear tail lights for a NX. As for turnsignal lights look on my webpage. I have tons of pictures of German and Amercian cars with clear front turnsignal lenses. 
The deal on the www.sr20deforum.com for the NX clear turnsignal lenses will start up some time this spring, or fall your time. 

Get in contact with Tissue on the http://forum.pulsar.org.au/

He is friends with us here in the USA. Have him E-mail me or Fonque. 

Again, if you want custom tail lights you can get the kind that Andi makes by e-mailing him (find him on the www.100NX.de) or look in Decembers Nissan Performance Magazine. 
Good Luck!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

cheers bro


----------

